# Not interested in treats?!?



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Hot dogs can be cut up in many tiny pieces or frozen meatballs broken up work very well (thawed, of course). Good luck!


----------



## Pup-a-dups (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks so much. I will try both of those. Great ideas!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH MY! Just several weeks ago this forum helped me find my Molly's 'key' read the thread I started for some good advice that I got! The thread is titled 'I've never had this problem' and it was posted on 10/17/12! What I also found out is my puppy didn't like her treats because she was teething and hard treats hurt her mouth. Also that they were too big! I tried the soft cat treats and they worked! So good luck I'm sure everybody's advice will help you too! 

:alberteinstein:


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

cooked chicken, hot dogs, something meaty and high drive. Also, make sure your pup is working on an empty stomach, or if you want to use the kibble, have him work for his meal. A hungry dog is a motivated dog!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Tonka is the same. He's not really food-motivated at all. By accident I got lucky and found a treat he actually did take readily . . . and it works for training. 

But IMO u have to try everything 'til u hit on a good one. In our case it wasn't even a flavour issue. He loves Tricky Trainers Liver Flavour Chewy. But he won't even touch Tricky Trainers Liver Flavour Crunchy! 

Identical brand, identical flavours . . . but the *moister* Chewy has a much stronger scent than the *dry* Crunchy. Maybe that's what he goes for... :confused3: lol

Anyway . . . keep trying different ones. Some of the high value homemade treats could work, or u might find something off the shelf that he likes. Best of luck!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Feel free to send all the treats your picky poodles reject over here. Beau will eat anything!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Feel free to send all the treats your picky poodles reject over here. Beau will eat anything!


Lol, LE. 

Spuddie was like that. He would gobble anything. Old socks would work as treats for him!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

There can be many reasons for a dog not being particularly food motivated. Some of which have already been mentioned. Organ meat is a very good choice for picky dogs. The more disgusting and stinky, the better. I have never had a dog refuse pork heart and liver unless they were completely and totally shut down. And that was only once. If you can find tripe or other intestinal tract parts, that's the smelliest and sure to please almost any dog. We eat with our eyes but dogs eat with their noses. Then texture, then taste. Their sense of taste actually isn't as sensitive as ours.

I cube the organs and roast them in their own juices. The pieces should be finger nail sized. Go easy on the liver for a puppy though. That's a lot of vitamin A. Then see if you can condition other treats or other positive reinforcers. I bet he loves to play. Releasing him to play with another dog or a toy can even be a positive reinforcer.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

One of my poodles is very picky (wont even eat freeze dried liver) but I learned from people on this forum about using natural balance food rolls for training. He never refuses this. They can be cut up into small pieces and carried in your pocket in a baggy. They are kinda like doggy pepperoni or dried sausage. When I try to feed theo other treats he looks at them, sniffs the treat and then gives me a look like I'm trying to poison him. He also loves zukes jerky, but the rolls are his favorite.


----------

